
Bitcoin Drops 50% in Epic Two-Day Tumble - elsewhen
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-13/bitcoin-not-such-a-safe-haven-now-amid-epic-two-day-tumble
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22558517](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22558517)

------
corporateslave5
Bitcoin price is controlled by a small number of players. A huge percentage of
the market cap is money laundered out of Russia and China. This isn’t the
people’s crypto, it’s a vehicle to smuggle money out of authoritarian
economies

~~~
zapdrive
Citation needed. Don't be sour that you didn't invest in at under 100.

~~~
ykevinator
Lol you're both right

------
garmaine
The bitcoin halvening is ahead of schedule.

~~~
robjan
The halvening usually causes the price to go up

~~~
awrence
Yes that was the joke :)

